# embryo not present?



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

i was scanned at the early pregnancy assessment unit after 3 days of bleeding and a previous ectopic.  at time of scan, a couple of days ago, i would have been approx 6 weeks pregnant.  my report says:-

indication: pregnancy of unknown viability
assessment: gestational sac present, yolk sac present, embryo absent.

she has told me to 'keep an open mind' but 'be prepared' and return 2 weeks later to see what has happened.

i fail to see how i can keep an open mind when there is no embryo present.  because if she meant embryo 'not seen', that is what she would say?  embryo not present just means the embryo is not there?

am i reading too much into this wording?  is it just a bit too early to see the embryo?

really, how much hope have i got?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
Seeing the till sac is good, and may mean that its just a couple of days earlier than you thought. However, it may not grow, and you may have some further bleeding before the next scan. It really is Judy unknown at the moment. And I know it seems like years before the next scan, but it will come. I wish I knew what would happen, but if really is just a waiting game,
Let me know how you get on,

Take care,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------

